# OCN Where's Nifty rules, signup, and discussion *Revived* *Now open to European entries*



## MistaBernie

In! Canon mount (obvs).

Perhaps a Google Spreadsheet would be a good idea for keeping order (and tracking the tracking information). If I end up with it first.. maybe I'll include something else that people can send around with it.


----------



## illum

i wish i could participate, but im overseas for another good 2 - 3 months









Canon mount


----------



## foothead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*
> 
> In! Canon mount (obvs).
> Perhaps a Google Spreadsheet would be a good idea for keeping order (and tracking the tracking information). If I end up with it first.. maybe I'll include something else that people can send around with it.


I've never used google docs before, so I'm not totally sure how it works. For now, I'll just keep a list in the OP.

Definitely feel free to add in any items you feel like, but make sure they aren't so heavy that the shipping prices become astronomical.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illum*
> 
> i wish i could participate, but im overseas for another good 2 - 3 months


I'll put you at the back of the list. It'll probably be 2 weeks or so before I send it to the first person (need adapters to arrive), and I'm expecting it to be a bit of a slow process. What mount are you using?


----------



## dudemanppl

DO WANT. I'm in. I might be able to get a 35 1.4 AI-S from my friend, it's currently sorta broken, but I'll try to fix that.


----------



## Dream Killer

sign me up

edit: oh, nikon-f mount


----------



## foothead

Added.


----------



## sub50hz

I think it would be cool if we could make a film-only requisite. Might be a cool way to get people thinking analog again. Plus, I have an m42 to K adapter for my K1000, lol.


----------



## dudemanppl

CHALLENGE ACCEPTED. We need a camera to pass around with this too damn.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Definitely in! Using a 5D MkII. Great idea! I did a Where's Nifty at POTN and it was a fun experience; only took me a year to wait to get the Nifty.

EDIT: Stuck.


----------



## foothead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sub50hz*
> 
> I think it would be cool if we could make a film-only requisite. Might be a cool way to get people thinking analog again. Plus, I have an m42 to K adapter for my K1000, lol.


Most people don't know how to work a film SLR anymore. Also, decent film scans are ungodly expensive, so we won't be able to see the results from most members. I'll leave film use as optional.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dudemanppl*
> 
> CHALLENGE ACCEPTED. We need a camera to pass around with this too damn.


That might not be a bad idea, but it's going to make shipping a lot more expensive. Perhaps we should stick to the lens for this project, then try sending around a camera later if this works out.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

In for Canon!

(Pssst, since I'm a mod, can I jump in front of Bernie?







Just to annoy him?)


----------



## Dream Killer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dudemanppl*
> 
> CHALLENGE ACCEPTED. We need a camera to pass around with this too damn.


i can donate a rebel xti


----------



## dudemanppl

I meant like a film camera, but woah. It'd be pretty hard to focus wide open with that though.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dream Killer*
> 
> i can donate a rebel xti


Shipping could get very pricey for that though.


----------



## MistaBernie

Might I further suggest a second thread for pics and such once we start?


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*
> 
> Might I further suggest a second thread for pics and such once we start?


Seconded.


----------



## Dream Killer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dudemanppl*
> 
> I meant like a film camera, but woah. It'd be pretty hard to focus wide open with that though.


i guess i could catz eye it, but that's way out of my budget.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d*
> 
> Shipping could get very pricey for that though.


not really, usps ships by weight and the xti is among the very lightweight dslrs. it's probably going to be $12-15 the most coast to coast.


----------



## foothead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*
> 
> Might I further suggest a second thread for pics and such once we start?


Yep, that's the plan. This thread is just for sign-up and planning.

Dream Killer:  someone will probably end up just keeping that. If anyone feels inclined to add a body, let's keep it to one of little value.

Canon, Nikon, and Minolta/Sony adapters have been ordered.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foothead*
> 
> Dream Killer:  someone will probably end up just keeping that. If anyone feels inclined to add a body, let's keep it to one of little value.


Possibly, but if DK is up for it, I highly doubt anyone on the list right now would do so. I recognize all the names as Photog forum regulars, all of whom I don't think would keep the body.

I mean, okay, Dude may disassemble it for fun, but beyond that.


----------



## foothead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d*
> 
> Possibly, but if DK is up for it, I highly doubt anyone on the list right now would do so. I recognize all the names as Photog forum regulars, all of whom I don't think would keep the body.
> I mean, okay, Dude may disassemble it for fun, but beyond that.


Thing is, everyone on the list also has their own body, and the XTi will take up a lot of space/weight, especially with the cables, charger, etc. Plus, I like the idea of people using the lens on various bodies. It adds some variety to things. I mean, if it were a film camera, I'd totally be on board, but I don't really see the point of circulating a DSLR here.


----------



## sub50hz

I might consider dropping the K1000 into this if we can agree on it being a film experiment. Hell, we could even do a separate thing just between the camera thread regulars, as I have pretty good faith that none of you are shady jerks.


----------



## iandroo888

nikon mount :3


----------



## foothead

I was thinking the film experiment would be more fun with a ~100 year old Kodak Brownie. I have a few of them lying around, but I'd rather see how this goes before sending off my collectibles.


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foothead*
> 
> I was thinking the film experiment would be more fun with a ~100 year old Kodak Brownie. I have a few of them lying around, but I'd rather see how this goes before sending off my collectibles.


Depends on the recipient. If it's one of the photo thread regulars, sure. But give a newcomer a meterless, century old brownie and you can probably expect minimal results and high frustration.


----------



## foothead

It's a lot easier to use than the K1000. All you do is walk outside, point, click, and wind. The Brownie was designed to bring photography to the general public, and it accomplished that fairly well because of the extreme ease-of-use.


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foothead*
> 
> It's a lot easier to use than the K1000. All you do is walk outside, point, click, and wind. The Brownie was designed to bring photography to the general public, and it accomplished that fairly well because of the extreme ease-of-use.


I think we're thinking of different Brownies, then. If I'm thinking what _you're thinking_, it better be one of the ones that takes 120, as it's not worth anyone's time to respool it onto a 620 reel.


----------



## foothead

Like so:










Yeah, the one I had in mind does use 120. I also have a few that use 620 and one that uses 116, but I wouldn't use them for this since the film is no longer produced.

Anyway, it's just an idea. Let's see how this goes first.


----------



## dudemanppl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d*
> 
> I mean, okay, Dude may disassemble it for fun, but beyond that.


You guys wouldn't mind an IR body would you?







You can get accurate focusing in the XTi for around 40 bucks, you just need to sand down a 5DII focus screen.

Random: I am interested in purchasing your 70-200, sub. But not right now I am poor.


----------



## sub50hz

Well, let me know, I suppose. I now regret selling my 055Xpro, as el Senor RB makes this old Velbon cry.


----------



## Monocog007

In, canon mount for me.


----------



## Erick Silver

I wish you all luck with this project. I attempted a similar project with the "Chain Mailed Processor". We managed to get to the 3rd or 4th person and it died. Good luck to you all.


----------



## foothead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> I wish you all luck with this project. I attempted a similar project with the "Chain Mailed Processor". We managed to get to the 3rd or 4th person and it died. Good luck to you all.


Yeah, I'm really not sure what'll happen. A lens is a lot harder to kill than a computer processor though, so I expect it to last a while before it disappears/gets broken.


----------



## Sean Webster

I may be in, I just don't want my baby getting any NCTDs (Nikon Camera Transmitted Diseases)


----------



## mz-n10

i am pretty interested in this, sign me up for sony or canon.


----------



## foothead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> I may be in, I just don't want my baby getting any NCTDs (Nikon Camera Transmitted Diseases)


LOL. Canon user, I take it?

mz-n10: Sony and Canon are both covered.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foothead*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> I may be in, I just don't want my baby getting any NCTDs (Nikon Camera Transmitted Diseases)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. Canon user, I take it?
Click to expand...


----------



## MistaBernie

Let's leave this one just for the lens for now. Easier, less stuff to "lose"/break, cheaper to ship.

I would TOTALLY be interested in doing something smaller film-wise for photog thread regulars though..


----------



## laboitenoire

Totally in for this. Nikon F-mount, please.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*
> 
> Let's leave this one just for the lens for now. Easier, less stuff to "lose"/break, cheaper to ship.
> I would TOTALLY be interested in doing something smaller film-wise for photog thread regulars though..


I'm up for this. Shame I sold off my AE-1.

If anyone has a Canon film body they'd like to put up though, I have an FD mount Nifty I'd be willing to lend for a "film project".


----------



## foothead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*
> 
> Let's leave this one just for the lens for now. Easier, less stuff to "lose"/break, cheaper to ship.


Agreed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*
> 
> I would TOTALLY be interested in doing something smaller film-wise for photog thread regulars though..


As would I. We need an awesome/unique camera for that though. Anyone have a Graflex D?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d*
> 
> I'm up for this. Shame I sold off my AE-1.
> If anyone has a Canon film body they'd like to put up though, I have an FD mount Nifty I'd be willing to lend for a "film project".


I have a TL lying around, but it's been a while since it was adjusted. It's FL mount, but I'm pretty sure it works with FD lenses. Or we could just use the lens on it. I still think something more exotic would be better though.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Hm, I also have a Canonet 28. Film rangefinder with fixed 28mm f/2.8 lens. The problem is it's an Aperture Priority-only camera, so not sure how much people would like that.


----------



## ClickJacker

This sound fun! Count me in.....Canon mount


----------



## klaxian

I'd love to participate! I have a Canon mount. Thanks


----------



## foothead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d*
> 
> Hm, I also have a Canonet 28. Film rangefinder with fixed 28mm f/2.8 lens. The problem is it's an Aperture Priority-only camera, so not sure how much people would like that.


That could be neat. Is there no way to do exposure compensation?


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foothead*
> 
> As would I. We need an awesome/unique camera for that though. Anyone have a Graflex D?


I would say the less rare and complex the better. Something like a Yashica T4 -- load it with a roll of something, and let everyone take 3 shots before sending it to the next person, and throwing 2 bucks in the box to pay for dev and scan. It would have to be themed, though. I will think on this after work a bit.


----------



## dudemanppl

I could be last and I'll just dev and scan for all y'all. Also I have an original Nikon F to throw in the lot, but its quite heavy and smells like crap.


----------



## tommykl

Sign me up please for a Nikon F mount

Did this on flickr once, the 28mm p/s film camera made it to me and I got my three shots in with only one error shot, forgot to shut off the flash for a night shot.


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dudemanppl*
> 
> I could be last and I'll just dev and scan for all y'all. Also I have an original Nikon F to throw in the lot, but its quite heavy and smells like crap.


Are you doing C41 at home?


----------



## foothead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sub50hz*
> 
> Are you doing C41 at home?


Yes, he is. Tetenal and Arista both sell home kits.


----------



## sub50hz

I know they make them, I just couldn't remember if he was doing it on his own.


----------



## foothead

Oh. Well, yeah he is. Results were pretty good last time he posted scans.


----------



## xDriftyy

count me in! I'm getting my 550D monday, hopefully by the time the lens makes its way to me, I will be used to the camera and have learned alot!


----------



## xxrabid93

What the heck, i'm in.







I can use it on either Canon EOS, or Nikon F mount.


----------



## dudemanppl

C41 at home is easier than B/W cause the dev times are all the same, after about 10 rolls the development time is still pretty much the exact same, maybe needing 20 more seconds.









Ektar overexposed by almost two stops, luv u M6 meter.









Only 2/3rds over but I missed focus.


----------



## foothead

How do you regulate the temperature?


----------



## dudemanppl

Well I keep them in glass bottles, warm those up under running water and keep the water in the sink, then just pour it in and keep the dev tank in the hot water too. For trays I don't really know how that would work out.

for sub:
http://bop.nppa.org/2011/still_photography/winners/?cat=NAA&place=1st
Seems like something you'd enjoy.


----------



## lifeskills

Sounds good, I want in. NIKON dx


----------



## Dream Killer

hmm, m42 flange distance owns nikon. will you be getting an optical adapter?


----------



## BlankThis

Any chance a Canadian could partake?

F-mount.


----------



## nderscore

Count me in!!!!!!!

Can I get after sub50hz? We live in the same city.


----------



## foothead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dream Killer*
> 
> hmm, m42 flange distance owns nikon. will you be getting an optical adapter?


What the...

The description for the one I bought said it focuses to infinity, but I just looked back and it's just a mechanical adapter. Crap, let me see what I can do.

Update: I ordered an optical adapter. No idea how that'll work, so I'm going to try it on my Olympus before sending it off to the first person.


----------



## xHassassin

Awesome idea, I'll take a shot.

Canon mount, but I see it's already up there.

Can't wait!


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nderscore*
> 
> Count me in!!!!!!!
> Can I get after sub50hz? We live in the same city.


Actually, if you want to take it before me, I can meet up with you downtown one day and we'll split the shipping to the next guy, as we have a UPS preferred account -- dirt cheap shipping.


----------



## dudemanppl

Can we all just use your account or no?


----------



## sub50hz

I don't really want to complicate things that way, to be completely honest. It's too hard to keep track of everything, and the easiest way to do it would be to bypass PayPal and just use a CC, and I'm not sure anyone's going to want to do that.


----------



## nderscore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sub50hz*
> 
> Actually, if you want to take it before me, I can meet up with you downtown one day and we'll split the shipping to the next guy, as we have a UPS preferred account -- dirt cheap shipping.


Sure, sounds swell by me.

Now we wait.


----------



## lifeskills

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dream Killer*
> 
> hmm, m42 flange distance owns nikon. will you be getting an optical adapter?


Hmmm didn't even know this. Never used an m42 lens before

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foothead*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dream Killer*
> 
> hmm, m42 flange distance owns nikon. will you be getting an optical adapter?
> 
> 
> 
> What the...
> 
> The description for the one I bought said it focuses to infinity, but I just looked back and it's just a mechanical adapter. Crap, let me see what I can do.
> 
> Update: I ordered an optical adapter. No idea how that'll work, so I'm going to try it on my Olympus before sending it off to the first person.
Click to expand...

Thanks for picking up the optical adapter and organizing this.


----------



## Faraz

I'd like to join too (Nikon F mount). Just starting out with DSLR photography and this sounds quite fun.


----------



## mz-n10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faraz*
> 
> I'd like to join too (Nikon F mount). Just starting out with DSLR photography and this sounds quite fun.


you may have some trouble depending on the nikon body you are using. there may not be metering and definitely no AF.


----------



## BlankThis

SO can I partake or..?


----------



## Furious Porkchop

In! Canon Rebel


----------



## Dream Killer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foothead*
> 
> What the...
> The description for the one I bought said it focuses to infinity, but I just looked back and it's just a mechanical adapter. Crap, let me see what I can do.
> Update: I ordered an optical adapter. No idea how that'll work, so I'm going to try it on my Olympus before sending it off to the first person.


<3


----------



## foothead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlankThis*
> 
> SO can I partake or..?


I'll see what I can do. The USPS website says I can ship it as first class mail for a reasonable price, but it won't give a clear answer to the weight limit. It says 13 ounces in some places, 4 pounds in others. If I can ship it that way, I'll send it to you first. If not, it'll cost like $30, which is more than I'd like to pay, and I really don't want to ask anyone else to pay that much.


----------



## BlankThis

Understandable!


----------



## nderscore

So when does this adventure start?


----------



## robchaos

in! Nikon F mount.


----------



## foothead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nderscore*
> 
> So when does this adventure start?


As soon as all the adapters arrive. I'm still waiting on the minolta and Nikon ones.

I looked at some samples of one of those optical Nikon adapters, and I'm really not sure. It seems that some adapters are good, some are bad. If the one I got doesn't give decent results, I'll throw in a vivitar XC-3.


----------



## foothead

Update: I got the Nikon optical adapter today. It does focus to infinity (actually a tiny bit past it) but the picture quality is degraded more than I'd like.

Mechanical adapter, lens wide open:










Optical adapter, lens wide open:










The color shift is fairly significant, and the sharpness is somewhat reduced. It also causes the fov to be slightly reduced.

It also has some serious reflections:










Since most of the people in this thread seem to be Nikon users, I'll throw in a Vivitar XC-3 and a couple rolls of film I have lying around. It ought to make things more interesting anyway. I'll post instructions on how to use the camera in the main thread when I send it off (still waiting on the Minolta/Sony adapter).


----------



## sub50hz

Pretty easy to see that horrible color shift with that rainbow background, kinda sucks.


----------



## michintom

Sign me up! Nikon F-mount


----------



## Sean Webster

I think that for everyone who takes pictures with the lens, that they must make a post in this thread with at least 10 different shots they took with it.

I mean it doesn't need to be 10, but maybe a common goal to have. Then link the post to the user in the OP.

And maybe we can set categories for stuff to shoot too?


----------



## mz-n10

a theme would be great.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foothead*
> 
> Since most of the people in this thread seem to be Nikon users, I'll throw in a Vivitar XC-3 and a couple rolls of film I have lying around. It ought to make things more interesting anyway. I'll post instructions on how to use the camera in the main thread when I send it off (still waiting on the Minolta/Sony adapter).


i dont think there is a need to send a camera too.....we can just work with the imperfections.

ps. if i am the only minolta/sony shooter you dont need to wait for the sony adapter. i have a m42 to sony i can use.


----------



## foothead

There will be another thread to post pictures in. I'm not going to set any specific number though. Anyone can post whatever number they want.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mz-n10*
> 
> a theme would be great.
> i dont think there is a need to send a camera too.....we can just work with the imperfections.
> ps. if i am the only minolta/sony shooter you dont need to wait for the sony adapter. i have a m42 to sony i can use.


If we go with a theme, it needs to be something very loose, so everyone can work with it. Perhaps something unique to where you live? That would be neat seeing that there are people from all over the country signed up.

I think you are the only Minolta shooter atm, but I'm going to wait for it anyway in case someone else signs up and needs it.


----------



## MistaBernie

Yeah, I would think if you end up with Nifty, you should take a stroll out to some of your local sites and snap some pics. I actually will probably bring a second lens and actually take pics with Nifty in them too..


----------



## Angrybutcher

Sign me up. Sounds like fun!

Camera - Canon XTi


----------



## xDriftyy

What about creating a few categories instead of taking a few misc. shots?


----------



## mz-n10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*
> 
> Yeah, I would think if you end up with Nifty, you should take a stroll out to some of your local sites and snap some pics. I actually will probably bring a second lens and actually take pics with Nifty in them too..


i really like this idea actually....shooting a local landmark or something famous.....

maybe not make it mandatory but it would be a good optional shooting assignment.


----------



## Angrybutcher

I have some ideas of what I'd shoot around here once Nifty shows up in the mail several months from now


----------



## sub50hz

I think I'll use this on the Pentax since I already have an M42 adapter. I've got a couple rolls of Provia I don't know what else to do with, so what the hell.


----------



## jemping

I would like to join. Canon mount.


----------



## iandroo888

actually reconsidered.. dont have the time lately







please remove my name from list ><


----------



## MistaBernie

Why don't you stay on, and when we get down to you in the list, we can ask if you want to be on or get moved to the bottom or something?


----------



## Dream Killer

when is this starting? i was hoping to get it in time for chinese new year but i guess not.


----------



## foothead

Still waiting for that Minolta adapter. The tracking info says it should arrive tomorrow, in which case I'll be sending it off on Monday.


----------



## Dream Killer

yay!


----------



## mz-n10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dream Killer*
> 
> yay!


i to am really excited for this...









so did we come to an agreement on themed shots?


----------



## nderscore

I figured we'd do whatever we wanted as that would showcase the various styles of all the participants. Perhaps, the submissions will include sprinkles of local scenery and attractions to give onlookers some sense of location. However, I feel that should be highly optional to allow the shooter absolute creative freedom.

So do as you wish.


----------



## foothead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nderscore*
> 
> I figured we'd do whatever we wanted as that would showcase the various styles of all the participants. Perhaps, the submissions will include sprinkles of local scenery and attractions to give onlookers some sense of location. However, I feel that should be highly optional to allow the shooter absolute creative freedom.
> 
> So do as you wish.


This.


----------



## Sean Webster

Fine I'll shoot some lovely photos of dirt for you guys


----------



## foothead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> Fine I'll shoot some lovely photos of dirt for you guys


I look forward to them.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Can I put in a special request?

I'll be heading to SD President's Day Weekend to visit my gf; if the guy who's on the list for that weekend gets it and doesn't mind, any chance I can jump the line a bit and take some shots with Nifty then?


----------



## Buzzin92

Very similar to my lens. I would love to join but I don't think you guys would want to pay shipping to the UK :| xD


----------



## foothead

Woo! I finally got that last adapter in the mail. I just emailed MistaBernie for a shipping address, and I'll be sending it off tomorrow.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d*
> 
> Can I put in a special request?
> 
> I'll be heading to SD President's Day Weekend to visit my gf; if the guy who's on the list for that weekend gets it and doesn't mind, any chance I can jump the line a bit and take some shots with Nifty then?


Fine by me. PM whoever has Nifty when the time comes and ask them to ship to you.


----------



## MistaBernie

This is gonna be cool. I was actually thinking of doing a time lapse of my commute, but with my S95.. maybe if I can rig my 7D up in my car I can do it with that and an intervalometer..


----------



## foothead

Sounds awesome. Might be better with the 5D though, since 55mm is a bit long on APS-C.

Final contents
Chinon 55mm f/1.7
Vivitar XC-3
M42 Minolta adapter
M42 Canon adapter
M42 Olympus adapter
M42 Nikon mechanical adapter
M42 Nikon optical adapter
M42 Macro extension tubes (3)
Fujicolor 200 (3 rolls)
Arista EDU 100 (1 roll)
Arista EDU 400 (1 roll)
Vivitar XC-3 user manual printout


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*
> 
> This is gonna be cool. I was actually thinking of doing a time lapse of my commute, but with my S95.. maybe if I can rig my 7D up in my car I can do it with that and an intervalometer..


If you don't have an intervalometer you can use Magic lantern which has the option built in. I think it is only a two second interval tho and non adjustable.


----------



## MistaBernie

No Magic Lantern on the 7D unfortunately... not a viable one at least (at the moment). They can't figure out how to send commands as the 'master' Digic processor since there are two.


----------



## dudemanppl

When the package gets to me I'll put in some rolls of Ektar.


----------



## Dream Killer

which nikon f adaptor are you using?


----------



## foothead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dream Killer*
> 
> which nikon f adaptor are you using?


I included the mechanical and optical adapters, as well as a film camera since the adapters aren't very good.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foothead*
> 
> I included the mechanical and optical adapters, as well as a film camera since the adapters aren't very good.


So has it shipped to the first person yet? I hope the Nifty moves down the list quickly. AT POTN, some people would keep the lens for months before finally sending it on. In anticipation of this, perhaps we could impose a maximum time that each participant could keep the lens, say two weeks, regardless of whether the person was able to even get some shots.

Also, the OP should be updated to include who currently has the lens.


----------



## foothead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*
> 
> So has it shipped to the first person yet?


It has. The tracking & photo thread is here.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*
> 
> I hope the Nifty moves down the list quickly. AT POTN, some people would keep the lens for months before finally sending it on. In anticipation of this, perhaps we could impose a maximum time that each participant could keep the lens, say two weeks, regardless of whether the person was able to even get some shots.


I said one week in the OP, but I'd rather leave that somewhat flexible in case someone gets it on a week of all rain or something.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*
> 
> Also, the OP should be updated to include who currently has the lens.


This one will be: http://www.overclock.net/t/1205899/ocn-wheres-nifty-picture-and-tracking-thread

I just added a rule that each participant should take a picture of/including Nifty to replace the one at the top of the OP. Good idea?


----------



## MistaBernie

I'm so pumped -- and I even get it first!

Maybe if it's here by Sunday I'll go shoot the Patriots send-off party at Foxborough with it..


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*
> 
> I'm so pumped -- and I even get it first!
> 
> Maybe if it's here by Sunday I'll go shoot the Patriots send-off party at Foxborough with it..


Do it!









I'm psyched too, I haven't shot a 50 prime in so long lol. I can't wait to test out my dad's slr and see what I can get on some film.


----------



## dudemanppl

I'm glad I signed up for this so early.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foothead*
> 
> It has. The tracking & photo thread is here.
> 
> I said one week in the OP, but I'd rather leave that somewhat flexible in case someone gets it on a week of all rain or something.
> This one will be: http://www.overclock.net/t/1205899/ocn-wheres-nifty-picture-and-tracking-thread
> I just added a rule that each participant should take a picture of/including Nifty to replace the one at the top of the OP. Good idea?


All sounds good to me.


----------



## sub50hz

FYI, a week is probably not enough time for those of us working 6am-6pm five days a week.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sub50hz*
> 
> FYI, a week is probably not enough time for those of us working 6am-6pm five days a week.


IMO, you should be prepared for semi-quick turnaround. A week is more than enough time to find something to shoot, even if it's an odd hour of the night. I don't know your schedule, but say you work 6-6 M-F and the package arrives Monday. You get the box, open it and play around a few minutes on Tuesday, maybe test a shot or two. It sits on the desk until Saturday and you get some more shots and ship it out later that day.

If you don't think something like that would work for you, then I'd reconsider even participating in the project. None of us, especially us later in the list, want to see the lens sit around for a month. Even averaging in 2 weeks including shipping times, I'm already looking at next December/January until I see the lens.


----------



## MistaBernie

It's weird, I agree with both statements. Depending on what day of the week I get it, I cant get out and do what I wanted with it, but that's OK. I dont want to have it for a super long time, I want to get this moving and keep it interesting.

One thing I hadn't considered is this -- what if there's someone on the list nearby you? If there were someone in the MA/RI area I'd rather hand it off than ship it. Saves on the shipping time (not necessarily money because I'd be paying for gas to get out and swap it, etc), but we do lose a tracking instrument.


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> IMO, you should be prepared for semi-quick turnaround. A week is more than enough time to find something to shoot, even if it's an odd hour of the night. I don't know your schedule, but say you work 6-6 M-F and the package arrives Monday. You get the box, open it and play around a few minutes on Tuesday, maybe test a shot or two. It sits on the desk until Saturday and you get some more shots and ship it out later that day.


Sorry, photography is more than BS snapshots to me.
Quote:


> If you don't think something like that would work for you, then I'd reconsider even participating in the project. None of us, especially us later in the list, want to see the lens sit around for a month. Even averaging in 2 weeks including shipping times, I'm already looking at next December/January until I see the lens.


It's not going to sit for a month, but 2 weeks is fine. Nobody should complain about it, it's an old lens that you're borrowing for _free_. It gets to you when it gets there, although if you prefer having it for only a couple of days, I can't say I'm looking forward to your results. I intend to put a whole roll of slide film through using this thing, and if it takes 2 weeks, well, dealwithitdog.gif.


----------



## mz-n10

it maybe a bit too late to change the list, but next time we should set up the list based on location. so we can get together and shoot or so we can just drive and drop off the lens instead of shipping.


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*
> 
> One thing I hadn't considered is this -- what if there's someone on the list nearby you? If there were someone in the MA/RI area I'd rather hand it off than ship it. Saves on the shipping time (not necessarily money because I'd be paying for gas to get out and swap it, etc), but we do lose a tracking instrument.


Actually, that's why I'm after nderscore -- both of us work in the city -- so zero shipping delay, and when I'm done the two of us can split the shipping. And that's already outrageously low because of our UPS Preferred account.


----------



## foothead

Like I said, 1 week isn't a hard limit. If you need to keep the lens for a bit longer, that's fine. People are inevitably going to keep it longer than the limit, so I'd rather set it low to prevent it from sitting around for a month at a time.


----------



## sub50hz

Whatever, I'm keeping it forever. *SUCK IT.*


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mz-n10*
> 
> it maybe a bit too late to change the list, but next time we should set up the list based on location. so we can get together and shoot or so we can just drive and drop off the lens instead of shipping.


I agree that such a measure would make this project logistically easier, but frankly I would be bored to see shots from CA for weeks on end. I'd like to see a completely different locale each time.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sub50hz*
> 
> Whatever, I'm keeping it forever. *SUCK IT.*


LOL, that's happened to one of the POTN Where's Nifty's. Someone kept the damn nifty.


----------



## Sean Webster

Who lives in Florida? lol


----------



## xDriftyy

anyone in the Connecticut/Rhode Island area?


----------



## MistaBernie

CT's a little far for me to go. Last time I went to CT .. well, ok, for gear, was in a snowstorm for a heck of a deal on an Asus 24" 120hz LCD. I almost beat the storm... almost.


----------



## registered99

Am I too late to sign up for this?


----------



## foothead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *registered99*
> 
> Am I too late to sign up for this?


Nope. I'll ad you to the list. It may be quite a while before we get to you though.


----------



## registered99

Cool, can't wait. Is there a progress indicator of who's had it?


----------



## foothead

Check the OP.


----------



## Dream Killer

if it's okay, i would like to surrender my spot for reincarnated. i'm not gonna have my d700 by then anyway.

ps: just put me back at the bottom of the list. hopefully i'll have my d800 by then.


----------



## nderscore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dream Killer*
> 
> if it's okay, i would like to surrender my spot for reincarnated. i'm not gonna have my d700 by then anyway.
> ps: just put me back at the bottom of the list. hopefully i'll have my d800 by then.


That actually works out perfectly, reincarnated gets it for president's day, then ships it out to sub and I.


----------



## mz-n10

i hope i get it by march 22....got a trip to boston planned.....


----------



## foothead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mz-n10*
> 
> i hope i get it by march 22....got a trip to boston planned.....


Yeah, I really can't see that happening with the list as it is. If you want to jump in line a bit, PM whoever has the lens and whoever is next and ask if it's okay to ship to you.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dream Killer*
> 
> if it's okay, i would like to surrender my spot for reincarnated. i'm not gonna have my d700 by then anyway.
> 
> ps: just put me back at the bottom of the list. hopefully i'll have my d800 by then.


Are you sure you want to go all the way to the end? I could bump you back a few spots if you'd like.


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nderscore*
> 
> That actually works out perfectly, reincarnated gets it for president's day, then ships it out to sub and I.


Remind him to ship it to you, so that when you're done with it, I'll have my round and ship it on the cheap from my office.


----------



## Dream Killer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foothead*
> 
> Yeah, I really can't see that happening with the list as it is. If you want to jump in line a bit, PM whoever has the lens and whoever is next and ask if it's okay to ship to you.
> Are you sure you want to go all the way to the end? I could bump you back a few spots if you'd like.


i'll take reincarnated's spot then. i'll dog it out with my xti


----------



## foothead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dream Killer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *foothead*
> 
> Yeah, I really can't see that happening with the list as it is. If you want to jump in line a bit, PM whoever has the lens and whoever is next and ask if it's okay to ship to you.
> Are you sure you want to go all the way to the end? I could bump you back a few spots if you'd like.
> 
> 
> 
> i'll take reincarnated's spot then. i'll dog it out with my xti
Click to expand...

There's also a film camera in there if you'd prefer that.


----------



## Dream Killer

i don't =P


----------



## sub50hz

Wuss.


----------



## Sean Webster

lol


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Fight! Fight! Fight!


----------



## Defunctronin

If R31 ever sends out nifty again, I'd like to sign up for this, lol.

I'm just getting into DSLR photography with my t2i, and loving it; so I'm always looking for another excuse to shoot.


----------



## ClickJacker

I have an old canon 50mm fd mount lens and the fd to eos adapter I am willing to donate. The only downside is if you don't have a canon it won't work.


----------



## sub50hz

FD to EOS optical adapters are terrible.

That being said, somebody should really try and get a hold of reincarnated, as this is getting to be an absurdly long time with no contact whatsoever. Unless he died, and then OUP SPAGHETTI.


----------



## Angrybutcher

What I find the most annoying about this situation, is he requested to jump in line "because he's a mod". He didn't get bumped in front, but still seemingly jacked Nifty as a moderator. He's been online several times since, but his last post was in here, a month ago. Personally, I don't see why he should still have his moderator access in light of this. Oddly enough, he has not responded to his sale thread either.


----------



## Mootsfox

I'd be on board with shooting with this in a year or so if I can still be added to the list


----------



## MistaBernie

I think Foothead can add you to the list, if you can get in touch with R31ncarnated and ask him what's up with it and why he hasn't shipped it out.


----------



## foothead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ClickJacker*
> 
> I have an old canon 50mm fd mount lens and the fd to eos adapter I am willing to donate. The only downside is if you don't have a canon it won't work.


Thanks for the offer, but FD lenses aren't exactly useful for anything but FD mount, which I doubt anyone here still relies on. The flange distance is shorter than every major SLR system (at least that I can think of) so it isn't possible to get infinity focus without using adapters that are generally rather low in quality.

Mootsfox, I'll add you to the list. It's going to be a loooonnnng wait though.


----------



## KaHuNaZ

bummer. I was looking forward to this thread


----------



## GoneTomorrow




----------



## MistaBernie

Ok, _*seriously,*_ where is R31.. Four weeks since last sign on, and all we have for photos from use are my crappy pics around Boston...


----------



## registered99

Anyone ever contact other mods?


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *registered99*
> 
> Anyone ever contact other mods?


That won't make him magically appear. r31 knows what's up and he better rehearse his apology speech for these shenanigans. I was in college for seven years, so I know what the end of the year crunch is like, but I find it hard to believe he can't find 30 minutes to ship a small package.


----------



## MistaBernie

To be honest, I'm legit worried about him. Hasn't even logged in for four weeks + now..


----------



## Sean Webster

We should possibly add something to the requirements that make it so we have an alternative way to contact a person such as a phone number.


----------



## foothead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> We should possibly add something to the requirements that make it so we have an alternative way to contact a person such as a phone number.


Yeah, I'll make sure to do that if we ever get it back. I was kinda expecting this to happen, but definitely not this early on. It's pretty disappointing.


----------



## sub50hz

A phone number? Yeah, I doubt many people are gonna want to give that out to internet forum people.


----------



## Sean Webster

Like just to foothead so she can keep track of it.


----------



## MistaBernie

I would agree with that.. and it involves giving a chick your phone number. Win Win.


----------



## Angrybutcher

what are OCN's policies on revoking Mod access Why is R31 still tagged as a mod when he seemingly stole a $50 lens and abandoned this forum and his position?


----------



## Conspiracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> what are OCN's policies on revoking Mod access? Why is R31 still tagged as a mod when he seemingly stole a $50 lens and abandoned this forum and his position?


I know that he is a student and currently almost every student in America is preparing for the upcoming exam week and depending on his major he most likely has been complete swamped with school work. I myself am in the process of writing roughly 15 different short papers for classes that assigned them all this past week it seems like


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> I know that he is a student and currently almost every student in America is preparing for the upcoming exam week and depending on his major he most likely has been complete swamped with school work. I myself am in the process of writing roughly 15 different short papers for classes that assigned them all this past week it seems like


I understand that, but I still have no sympathy. As others have said, it only takes a few minutes to ship something. Hell, even FedEx or UPS will pick up the package. It takes even less time to login to OCN and say "hey, sorry, it will be a while". If you also search for him on Steam, you will see that he's found time to play various games.


----------



## Conspiracy

thats understandable but i would still give the benefit of the doubt that he is probably so busy that OCN is not at the top of his priority list. education should be first i would hope. unless hes just goofing off then idk what


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> thats understandable but i would still give the benefit of the doubt that he is probably so busy that OCN is not at the top of his priority list. education should be first i would hope. unless hes just goofing off then idk what


18+ hours in the past 2 weeks?


----------



## Conspiracy

lol looks like he might be goofing off i guess.

i have no stance on the matter but its kinda wrong that he hasnt at least checked in. its only a $50 lens and adapters. while its crappy at least he doesnt have a more expensive lens


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> what are OCN's policies on revoking Mod access? Why is R31 still tagged as a mod when he seemingly stole a $50 lens and abandoned this forum and his position?


As for r31ncarnat3d, I'm going to see if any staff have any updated info on his whereabouts.


----------



## xDriftyy

it's not like it takes much time to ship it, _*but it takes less than 2 minutes to login and say something to one of the threads, or atleast someone*_


----------



## Conspiracy

it will get figured out. just be patient


----------



## biatchi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> I understand that, but I still have no sympathy. As others have said, it only takes a few minutes to ship something. Hell, even FedEx or UPS will pick up the package. It takes even less time to login to OCN and say "hey, sorry, it will be a while". If you also search for him on Steam, you will see that he's found time to play various games.


That only means someone with access to his Steam account (friend, brother etc has been playing games)


----------



## Conspiracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d*
> 
> In for Canon!
> (Pssst, since I'm a mod, can I jump in front of Bernie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just to annoy him?)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d*
> 
> Possibly, but if DK is up for it, I highly doubt anyone on the list right now would do so. I recognize all the names as Photog forum regulars, all of whom I don't think would keep the body.
> I mean, okay, Dude may disassemble it for fun, but beyond that.


so these posts are pretty funny now considering this person has been holding on to the lens for a a good amount of time now. has signed on to the forums several times over the past 2 weeks. but is yet to check in at least as to why he has not sent the lens to the next person. or at least posted saying "hai sorry"


----------



## Angrybutcher

I've mentioned before how it's pretty ironic that he requested to jump in line (though was denied/ignored) and yet is the person who seemingly stole Nifty. He also still has his moderator rights.


----------



## MistaBernie

Has anyone _actually_ reported this to Chipp/Admin, or are people just here venting about it? They can't be everywhere (and the other mod for this section and our editor have since retired).


----------



## Conspiracy

hes been "gone" for more than 4 days though lol

foothead has reported this to Chipp

and that article is the most messed up thing i have read in a very long time from the news. very depressing


----------



## foothead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> I've mentioned before how it's pretty ironic that he requested to jump in line (though was denied/ignored) and yet is the person who seemingly stole Nifty. He also still has his moderator rights.


He actually did jump in line. His original position was sixth, after GoneTomorrow. He requested to have it for some event, and I allowed it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*
> 
> Has anyone _actually_ reported this to Chipp/Admin, or are people just here venting about it? They can't be everywhere (and the other mod for this section and our editor have since retired).


I PMed chipp about it on Monday. Still have yet to get a response. I think it's pretty unlikely he's allowed to give out contact info anyway.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*
> 
> Random question.. but R31's name isn't Daniel C... is it?


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foothead*
> 
> I PMed chipp about it on Monday. Still have yet to get a response. I think it's pretty unlikely he's allowed to give out contact info anyway.


It did take a few days for a response when i sent Chipp a message about an unrelated issue. I'm sure he'll get to it "soon".


----------



## Defunctronin

Well, at least this means hes not dead.








Whatpulse puts him at like 170000 keystrokes this week; sounds like finals.
Just frustrating about the lack of communication.


----------



## c0ld

Aw man I wanted to jump on this


----------



## Defunctronin

Well, so this is both frustrating and lame, as lame things often are.








I, for one, am really interested in seeing this project go SOMEWHERE







, so here is my proposition; Get everyone to throw in a few bucks and buy a new nifty, and start the project anew.








We have enough people interested in this project as well as photography on these forums that I'm sure it would be very easy to get the 50-100$ needed to get this project going. The only thing I don't know is how to pool the money together to buy a lens via the forums here. So if someone knows how we could pool the money safely, let me know. I'd love your thoughts, foothead, as well as anyone elses. Thanks









Also, instituting some safety measures, like minimum post count or rep count might really help; although that wouldn't have excluded r31, lol. Oh wait, here we go; no mods! lol.... jk.


----------



## KaHuNaZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Defunctronin*
> 
> Also, instituting some safety measures, like minimum post count or rep count might really help; although that wouldn't have excluded r31, lol. Oh wait, here we go; no mods! lol.... jk.


Mods or not, people are people. It's a gamble.


----------



## Conspiracy

usually most projects like this one are fairly successful. i have seen a few on flickr that lasted like 2 years and the lens circled the whole world


----------



## mz-n10

i dont think this happens very often....we just happened to get stuck with someone that decided to take it for a couple of months....


----------



## GoneTomorrow

We should give it another shot. As mentioned, these are fairly successful on POTN at least.


----------



## sub50hz

Pretty sure the only way to do it is amongst the double-secret chat crew. Invite only.


----------



## dudemanppl

Hey I'll do that with the Bessa L + 15 4.5 if you guys are up for it? Very specialized stuff though, wide AF.


----------



## sub50hz

Too wide, and unless people can keep it for like 2 weeks at a time I think there will be a lot of terrible results.


----------



## foothead

I'd be up for giving it another shot, but I think we should give r31 a bit more time. DMP just gave me his address, so I'll try contacting him that way. I'm definitely going to require a phone number from this point on too.

The bessa would be interesting, but as sub said, most people would probably have trouble with it. It's also quite expensive for something that could just get kept by somebody.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foothead*
> 
> I'd be up for giving it another shot, but I think we should give r31 a bit more time. DMP just gave me his address, so I'll try contacting him that way. I'm definitely going to require a phone number from this point on too.
> The bessa would be interesting, but as sub said, most people would probably have trouble with it. It's also quite expensive for something that could just get kept by somebody.


Well, college should be out for the summer, so if he hasn't reemerged by now, I have my doubts if he ever will. He signed on yesterday and has been PM'd countless times by various people, so it doesn't bode well.


----------



## Conspiracy

im down for it again and will sign up this time. my only request which i think everyone would agree to i think is to keep the gear below $20 to ship to next person. but i am totally cool if it does cost around $10 for shipping as it outweighs the fun of actually participating









i also agree with the besa being fun but using a really wide lens may be a challenge for some of us that spend more time with the normal and longer focal lengths. i think nothing wider than a 35mm lens as to not make shooting too much of a challenge although i enjoy challenges and speaking of we should try to do another challenge like the nifty fifty challenge


----------



## GoneTomorrow

No one could have expected that r31 would have done this, so we shouldn't let this setback derail the project any more than it already has.

And I agree that we should keep it simple, maybe just another cheap, old, and MF 50mm with adapters.

And as for pooling our money, we could establish a policy where anyone who wants on the waiting list must PayPal gift a small amount to foothead, maybe a dollar or two, which would cover the costs of the adapter and lens.


----------



## Defunctronin

Well I'm glad my post brought a bunch of responses and interest in the project back out.







I just don't want to see a project that could give a lot back to OCN go away because of one person's problems, whatever r31's might be. This a great opportunity to connect our members through the power and art of photography, and it would be a damn shame to see foothead's good intentions wasted with almost nothing to show for it.

I am also for Gone Tomorrows suggestion of gifts via paypal or other method to get this rolling again; just let me know what I can do.







Whatever it takes to get the ball rolling soon; theres a lot of people on that waiting list, and it'd be cool to fill this thread up with photos.


----------



## MistaBernie

Yeah, its' pretty sad that the only real photos were a few of the ones I took.


----------



## foothead

Just got a response from Chipp. He says they're completely out of communication with r31 as well. Hmm.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foothead*
> 
> Just got a response from Chipp. He says they're completely out of communication with r31 as well. Hmm.


He's been officially retired now as well. I guess it's safe to assume that he won't be coming back. Very odd.


----------



## MistaBernie

Damn, this is some silliness.


----------



## foothead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *foothead*
> 
> Just got a response from Chipp. He says they're completely out of communication with r31 as well. Hmm.
> 
> 
> 
> He's been officially retired now as well. I guess it's safe to assume that he won't be coming back. Very odd.
Click to expand...

Yeah, I noticed that as well. It happened pretty much right when chipp responded to me, so I think I may have alerted them to his inactivity.

Is anyone here steam friends with him? The account is definitely still active, but steam doesn't let me send messages to anyone who hasn't added me yet.


----------



## MistaBernie

I'm not.. this is seriously strange though. What could have happened that literally just turned him anti-OCN? Like, I would understand if he was like 'ok, I need to step back, maybe retire, maybe ignore OCN while I finish school'.. but that doesn't absolve him from the requirement to, you know, send along an inexpensive old lens, adapters, etc. Yeesh.


----------



## Angrybutcher

If I remember, I'll try to add him to Steam tonight. I don't have much confidence that I'll get a response though.


----------



## klaxian

What a shame







I was looking forward to seeing all the nifty shots!


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klaxian*
> 
> What a shame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was looking forward to seeing all the nifty shots!


Don't despair, the project will get going again!

foothead, let me/us know if you need any help with any aspect of this.


----------



## Lutro0

If this gets going again I would love to add a few sleeving shots. =)


----------



## mz-n10

side note we can do a 50mm challenge too.....since most people already have a 50mm.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mz-n10*
> 
> side note we can do a 50mm challenge too.....since most people already have a 50mm.


Indeed we could, but passing a lens around is part of the appeal. A 50mm challenge would less participants and would be over fairly quickly, whereas the Nifty challenge lasts for a while, and the anticipation of seeing who submits what shots next makes it great IMO.


----------



## Defunctronin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*
> 
> Indeed we could, but passing a lens around is part of the appeal. A 50mm challenge would less participants and would be over fairly quickly, whereas the Nifty challenge lasts for a while, and the anticipation of seeing who submits what shots next makes it great IMO.


Agreed; I really like the aspect of directly and physically participating in an event like this, and I think that's what makes it special to the people who are involved. Passing something person to person makes this nice sort of connected feel I think that we can all enjoy, and celebrate the effect on the OCN community; for we have wrought art, and wrought it together!









Any idea on what we're gonna do to materialize a lens? I would donate one, had I one to give, but sadly I do not. Still, I am willing to do whatever to help. As I said before, I would be willing to donate monetary resources.


----------



## c0ld

I'm willing to pitch in for the cause, I would love to participate in this.


----------



## Defunctronin

dont let this thread








its quiet in here!


----------



## Conspiracy

no worries this will not die. things like this are done in almost every photo community just needs to be organized


----------



## foothead

Yeah, we're definitely going to continue the project in some form. I'm just not entirely sure which direction to take it at the moment.


----------



## laboitenoire

I'd say that if we continue this we should try to choose a lens that can be adapted to any mount without needing optical adapters. Maybe a Tamron Adaptall?


----------



## Conspiracy

i know it might not be nearly as exciting as the chinon but we can get a pentax SMC 50 f2 for $30 on KEH. the chinon was a lot more fun because its not as common to most of us as using like an old nikon/canon. although nikon would be pretty easy to adapt for everyone with adapters of course.

i dont think i ever actually responded to the idea as well but i would be willing to try and donate a little to fund the purchase of a lens to use. but as a donator i would like to attempt to request something unique while most of everyone owns a 50 i would like to try and help make it an uncommon but not rare 50 to make it a more exciting shared experience unlike just passing around a used canon 50 1.8 like on potn. also as i do not have paypal setup i would be more than willing to safely mail a few dollars in the mail. im talking like max of $10 in hopes that other people also help out.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

I have a Nikon 50mm f/1.8 E-Series which I'm willing to donate for the project. It's a tiny old film lens, MF only. I don't have adapters for it though.


----------



## laboitenoire

Are Nikon lenses the easiest to adapt?


----------



## Conspiracy

Old screwmount lenses are probably the easiest i would imagine


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Don't know about adapting; never tried it before, but there are F-mount adapters for all the current mounts. Anyone have adapters that could be donated, at least an F to EF adapter for now? I'm fairly certain that the 50 e-series will work on any Nikon DSLR.


----------



## laboitenoire

It'll mount, but only higher-level bodies will meter with it.


----------



## mz-n10

F mounts will not mount on sony/minolta A mount or pentax K/m42 mount without optical adapter.

m42 will mount to everything but F mount without optical adapter.

only lens that are fully compatible with all 35mm cameras are MF or LF lenses.

edit and tmount and adapt all.


----------



## foothead

Also things like T mount and Tamron adaptall. I've never encountered a good lens on either of those systems though.


----------



## Defunctronin

double.


----------



## Defunctronin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*
> 
> I have a Nikon 50mm f/1.8 E-Series which I'm willing to donate for the project. It's a tiny old film lens, MF only. I don't have adapters for it though.


How much would a set of adapters for you 50 cost if we were trying to adapt to the most popular body styles that would be used here? If you're willing to donate the lens, the least I can do is try and round up some adapters.


----------



## dudemanppl

F-EF is like 10, but I think thats all it can adapt to well without remounting it. (u4/3 and 4/3rd obviously, but nobody except foot has 4/3).


----------



## Conspiracy

almost everyone is either canon or nikon with some sony shooters. i dont think we have too many m4/3 shooters here


----------



## mz-n10

you need to check with foot on this, but i dont think there are many sony/pentax shooters here.

i can borrow a canon or nikon if we get this going again.


----------



## Mootsfox

I would kindly suggest not to use Nikon glass, or at least, not common Nikon glass. It feels a bit overdone. Not that it's bad stuff, just, why not something different?

With garage sale season kicking up soon, I'll be on the look-out for cheap, decent, neat lenses, whether you guys want me to or not


----------



## sub50hz

SMC Takumar.


----------



## dudemanppl

Uncoated?


----------



## sub50hz

SMC = Super Multi Coated, dufus.


----------



## dudemanppl

I meant we should go balls out old school uncoated. I ain't no dufus, DUFUS.


----------



## Conspiracy

my vote is for anyhting oldschool and not super common. so basically i think it would be more fun to do anything that is not canikon


----------



## biatchi

How about something Soviet? Say a Helios 44M or the older 44-2? They 58mm though.


----------



## sub50hz

No.


----------



## G3RG

I know I'm not a regular here, but if you ever get this going again I'd like in too


----------



## Defunctronin

bump.


----------



## Defunctronin

bump


----------



## Conspiracy

It is being organized behind the scenes of ocn forum. To the best of my knowledge right now being also summer time this is being delayed slighty but it will still happen, just wont start like next week


----------



## MistaBernie

I did a bit of housekeeping. The history of what's happened up to this point is in the thread. Going forward, please only use this to sign up for when (and technically, if) this gets restarted. Thanks.


----------



## Conspiracy

When we start it back up i think we need to start fresh with a new thread but keep this for discussion until then


----------



## MistaBernie

Agreed. I hope you guys will keep me in the loop when that happens (though I would like to move my replies from this thread w/ the actual fifty over to the new thread if that's okay).


----------



## Conspiracy

Yea everyone will be kept in the loop of the progress for this


----------



## Angrybutcher

to the top!


----------



## Prpntblr95

Bump


----------



## Conspiracy

100% sure this is dead and most of us dont have time to organize it


----------



## sub50hz

Should have done this with double secret chat residents before he who shall remain nameless goes to India.


----------



## Defunctronin

Ugh, you had to bump this thread and remind me it was dead








You had my hopes up when I saw this in my daily updates email, but oh well.


----------



## sub50hz

If everybody wants it so bad, spot foothead for the loss of the lens/camera/film, or produce a lens of your own.


----------



## Defunctronin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sub50hz*
> 
> If everybody wants it so bad, spot foothead for the loss of the lens/camera/film, or produce a lens of your own.


Hey man, I'm not trying to instigate anything, at all. ok?

We tried to take up a collection, and to get another lens to compensate him after what happened, but iirc everyone was busy with other things so it never came to fruition. I'd still be willing to throw in cash to help out to replace the lens and start the project again, but everytime I suggest it no one else wants to help champion the cause. I mean, I have a 50mm, I just think it was cool to be sharing one with the community and producing a cumulative catalog of photographic art for everyone.

I don't know if you were being hostile, it felt that way a little;







but I just want everything to be cool, and for old boy to get something out of this for his trouble.

I get on here for fun, and this thing had/does have potential for bringing something really cool to OCN.


----------



## Conspiracy

hes not being hostile. promise







its just very hard to organize something like this and we had plans to use a 50mm that isnt very common. thats what was going to make it so much fun. we are very busy with school and work.

if you get in touch with foothead maybe something can get worked out. foot was the original starter of this as sub mentioned


----------



## MistaBernie

Sending a PM in regards to this to _nderscore_...


----------



## Conspiracy

sign me up. looks like i never actually signed up


----------



## xDriftyy

Not that I'm very high up on the list but, you can cross me off. driftkidd2323


----------



## MistaBernie

Nifty is en route to nderscore - tracking# 9505 5102 8136 3110 3816 13


----------



## sub50hz

I think I will have to remove myself from this as well -- I'm really too busy working on another photo project to interrupt it with another time-limited "rental" of sorts.


----------



## nderscore

BOO SUB, BOO!

Anyway, I received the lens. Pics will eventually come around. Till then, I'm gonna try to figure out how to mount the damn thing.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sub50hz*
> 
> I think I will have to remove myself from this as well -- I'm really too busy working on another photo project to interrupt it with another time-limited "rental" of sorts.


No one likes a quitter sub.

In other news, that makes me next!


----------



## nderscore

It would seem there's no longer a M42 to EF mount adapter. I've spent the past hour trying to figure out a combination that works. Oddly enough, it looks like there's 47mm? to EF adapter instead. I already ordered a replacement mount through Amazon, but you guys are gonna have to wait till Wednesday for pictures.

---

The mysterious adapter that ate the M42 to EF...


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nderscore*
> 
> BOO SUB, BOO!
> 
> Anyway, I received the lens. Pics will eventually come around. Till then, I'm gonna try to figure out how to mount the damn thing.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*
> 
> No one likes a quitter sub.
> 
> In other news, that makes me next!


I hope my D7000 is gone within the week, which means the only body I could use it on is my F100 -- and I really want to avoid using a crappy optical adapter on F-mount.


----------



## foothead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nderscore*
> 
> It would seem there's no longer a M42 to EF mount adapter. I've spent the past hour trying to figure out a combination that works. Oddly enough, it looks like there's 47mm? to EF adapter instead. I already ordered a replacement mount through Amazon, but you guys are gonna have to wait till Wednesday for pictures.
> 
> ---
> 
> The mysterious adapter that ate the M42 to EF...


Weird. I definitely would have noticed if I got that instead of an M42 adapter, so I guess it got swapped somewhere along the way. Thanks for ordering another adapter though. You could use that vivitar camera for the time being if you wanted to. If you use black and white film, I'll develop it and post scans (though they won't be great ones) if you mail it to me. This offer goes for anyone participating in this BTW. Just make sure it's true B&W, not that C41 B&W stuff.

Also, you can still post a new image of nifty to go in the first post.


----------



## lifeskills

Sweet guys glad this got some momentum again. Is it a replacement lens or did the original finally surface?


----------



## MistaBernie

It's the original


----------



## nderscore

Ain't gonna lie, Amazon Prime is pretty quick.

And it works!


----------



## laboitenoire

Copy of my post from the tracking thread. More pictures are inbound.

Nifty has arrived in Ann Arbor, Michigan, just in time for the leaves to start changing colors!

Luckily I don't have anything in my schedule for tomorrow so I should be able to spend tonight and tomorrow just shooting. The battery is good in my Praktica so I have that for getting infinity focus, lol.

Because I have a Nikon, my digital photos for those who need instant gratification will probably mostly be close ups, and then y'all will have to wait for me to get my film back from being developed.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/alchadw/10028365163/
Nifty arrived! by laboitenoire, on Flickr


----------



## MistaBernie

Hooray, it's still moving!


----------



## mz-n10

btw, the mystery mount is i believe a canon FD to something adapter...


----------



## Conspiracy

BUMP

wheres nifty????


----------



## MistaBernie

@laboitenoire, can you please an update about Nifty? Thanks!


----------



## laboitenoire

I mailed him out a loooooooooong time ago. I think ClickJacker already passed it on, too.

EDIT: According to the picture thread, @Dream Killer had him last.


----------



## Conspiracy

we have been in touch with dream killer. it is possibly being sent back to foothead to start this over again


----------



## sub50hz

Might pop for an x-mount adapter and get back in on this.


----------



## ace8uk

It needs to make its way across the pond to capture some grey skies and rain!


----------



## Dream Killer

yeah sorry, foot head has the ball


----------



## Conspiracy

huh foot doesnt even play sports troll


----------



## foothead

Yep, I have nifty. I'm planning to go kayaking this weekend, so I'll probably shoot a roll of bayou pictures, then send it off to the next person.

I'll try to get the OP updated sometime between now and then.


----------



## foothead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace8uk*
> 
> It needs to make its way across the pond to capture some grey skies and rain!


I'd like this too, but international shipping tends to be fairly expensive. How about this? I'll open up entries for Europe, then if we get more than five, I'll send it there after everyone in America is done. You'll need to be willing to ship to anywhere in Europe though, and the last person will have to mail it back to the states. It's also going to be a LOOONG wait, so only enter if you're still going to be interested in this a year from now.

Let me know if you want me to put you first on the list. I'll update the OP as well to make it known that this is available.


----------



## Angrybutcher

What's the asterisk for by my name?


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> What's the asterisk for by my name?


It means you are magical. lol


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> It means you are magical. lol


----------



## Sean Webster

I've been told I am a few times.


----------



## Conspiracy

its been a week so im messaging the next person on the list. if no response in a reasonable time period i will likely hand deliver it to registered99 and give him some money to ship it to the next person as he currently lives within 30 mins of me since hes in ATL doing an internship

lifeskills has requested to be moved to the bottom of the list as he has become busy with work. now messaging angrybutcher


----------



## Angrybutcher

PM sent to registered99. I'll get some pics posted soon too


----------



## Angrybutcher

*Update*

registered99 has left the country for a couple months and would also like to be moved down the list. I've sent a PM to lifeskills to see if he's ready yet.

@foothead, if nobody is available do you want me to send it back to you or hang on for the next person?


----------



## foothead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> *Update*
> 
> registered99 has left the country for a couple months and would also like to be moved down the list. I've sent a PM to lifeskills to see if he's ready yet.
> 
> @foothead, if nobody is available do you want me to send it back to you or hang on for the next person?


Hang onto it for now. It's too hot here for me to do anything with it. If nobody wants it after a month or so, I'll send you a PM with my shipping info.

EDIT: If anyone is interested in this project, but hasn't signed up, go ahead and do so now. You'll get the lens straight away.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foothead*
> 
> Hang onto it for now. It's too hot here for me to do anything with it. If nobody wants it after a month or so, I'll send you a PM with my shipping info.
> 
> EDIT: If anyone is interested in this project, but hasn't signed up, go ahead and do so now. You'll get the lens straight away.


Sounds good


----------



## foothead

Okay, this is the final check if anyone else is interested. I'm about to PM my shipping info to Angrybutcher with instructions to send it to me in a week if nobody else wants a turn.


----------



## Dream Killer

weak


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

Is Nifty still going around?


----------



## Magical Eskimo

I would like to know what 'nifty' is and why it gets shared around!


----------



## hokiealumnus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> I would like to know what 'nifty' is and why it gets shared around!


Per the OP:
Quote:


> Inspired by the original Where's Nifty, we are going to be doing a similar project. To make it more accessible, a M42 lens will be used, with supplied adapters to various mounts. The lens is a Chinon 55mm f/1.7. The rules are fairly simple, you get the lens in the mail, shoot with it for a few days (let's say two weeks max), post your pictures in the thread, then mail it off to the next person and post the tracking number so we can keep track of where it is.


"Nifty" comes from the nickname "Nifty fifty" for often inexpensive 50 ('ish) mm lenses. Canon's Nifty Fifty is now the EF 50mm f/1.8 STM (formerly the EF 50mm f/1.8 II), which retail for $125 and $110, respectively. You won't find a cheap lens like that with anywhere near the optical quality as the nifty fifties - for any brand. It was the 'standard' lens focal length for a very, very long time; so they are able to manufacture good lenses with very low BOM.

It's passed around because the owner is kind and wants people to be able to experience a fast prime for only the cost of shipping and sharing.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hokiealumnus*
> 
> Per the OP:
> "Nifty" comes from the nickname "Nifty fifty" for often inexpensive 50 ('ish) mm lenses. Canon's Nifty Fifty is now the EF 50mm f/1.8 STM (formerly the EF 50mm f/1.8 II), which retail for $125 and $110, respectively. You won't find a cheap lens like that with anywhere near the optical quality as the nifty fifties - for any brand. It was the 'standard' lens focal length for a very, very long time; so they are able to manufacture good lenses with very low BOM.
> 
> It's passed around because the owner is kind and wants people to be able to experience a fast prime for only the cost of shipping and sharing.


Oh I think I glanced over that bit as I thought there was more to it lol
I have one of the Yongnuo 50mm lenses and it's great, barely leaves the camera!


----------

